# hunt test question



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi everyone! Wanted to try Ginger out for her junior hunt test this fall. I have a newbie question for you all though. When looking up the events on akc.org, should we only apply to the events that are sponsors by the pointing class breeds? for example, there is a hunt test closer to us but sponsored by the labrador retriever club. 

I told my husband that I suspected that hunt test would be set up specifically for the retriever breed and not the pointing breed. 

Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, held by a retriever club would be a retriever hunt test.
From the AKC event page
If you click on the clubs name that's holding the event, you will get a second page popup. Scroll down on the page, and you will see either
Hunting Test HT Pointing Breed or Hunting Test HT Retriever


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

mlg - b4 you go - introduce the pup 2 bird & gun - also most times the judges are on horse back - my advice - go to a HT as a guest - walk in the gallery - ask ?s - you will find the majority of people there will help you !!!! bring the pup !!!!!!


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh! I didn't realize that we could bring the dogs as a guest / observation! 

Yes, horses might be a problem for my girl. The few times she has seen a horse, she has barked at them. I did notice that the information says judges can be on ATV or horses. I was hoping it was ATV! LOL!

We have did introduce her to birds last hunting season. So, I think she is a nice little hunter, considering her parents (me and my husband) know nothing about hunting! We started taking her to a professional hunt trainer this summer to help educate us and her and prepare for hunt testing. The trainer thinks we will have no problem getting her junior hunting title this fall. The real problem will be getting her to fetch a bird. She does not want to do that at all. And I don't really feel confident / comfortable force fetching her with the ear pinch. Has anyone ever taught it with positive reinforcement before, such as treats?


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

MLG - we have had our dogs at a trainer this summer for about 5 weeks total for each dog. He never once used the force fetch or treats - just got them to come back by petting and a positive voice. Their reward was if they brought the bird/dummy back, they got to do it all over again. The real test will be once we get the dogs in the field next weekend on our own. 

So - the answer to your question is yes - we have taught our dogs to fetch without using the force fetch method.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

mlg - with the back ground of your pup - I say go for it - with luck you will run late on the premium list & can walk in the gallery before you run - call the sponser and see what the judges will use horse or cart - remember your pup will run with another 1 - GOOD LUCK !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

yeah, we will luck out with the junior hunt test in that regard. I just meant that it is the senior and beyond we will have to work very hard on and she might not ever get to that level! Especially, if I can't get her to pick up the bird!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Having a reliable retrieve without FF depends so much on the dog.
Some dogs love the retrieve, and you can add a few rules to it easily.
Others don't care for it, or look at it as time wasted, that they could be finding more birds. You might want to look into clicker training the retrieve. Break it down into small steps. 
My male is FF even though he did retrieve. He thought 5 feet from me was good enough, and that he could go back to hunting after retrieving 1 bird even when you shot 2. Did I mention he can also be hard mouthed, and had to learn Hold means no crunching the birds.
My June loves the retrieve, and knows if its not brought to hand, the game is over. Lucy very seldom likes to retrieve for fun. If she has game in her mouth she will return it to you, if called. It works, so I don't mess with her.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

mlg - you will also need a orange & lime green collar - I have the Scott reversible about $9 - just slips over the pups head with his regular collar - also great if you take the pup out at night - highly reflective - PIKE does UFTA trials & he wears this as the grass turns a rust color makes him easier 2 C - also have hunter orange 4 u TO WEAR - ALSO HAVE A PUP FILE WITH YOU - akc REGISTRATION & current vet shots


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

mlg1900 said:


> Yes, horses might be a problem for my girl. The few times she has seen a horse, she has barked at them. I did notice that the information says judges can be on ATV or horses. I was hoping it was ATV! LOL!


You may worry for nothing. My boy was the same way barking at horses. However, as soon as the field test begun, he could not care less neither for horses following him (judges used horses) nor for another dog being working with him in the same brace. It like the very existence of horses suddenly made sense to him. And now when he meets a horse, his tail wags and it looks like he expects hunting to start anytime.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While I was searching what Huntindawg had on sale, I came across this, and thought of this thread.
The Clicked Retriever
http://www.huntindawg.com/sale-specials/the-clicked-retriever-lana-mitchell.html


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Very cool! Thank you!


----------

